# Tests on the 6 trucks.



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

[youtube:1lul8tdc]http://www.youtube.com/v/hEwp7qDJYts&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1lul8tdc]
[youtube:1lul8tdc]http://www.youtube.com/v/oKOzkXgHBF8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1lul8tdc]
Silverado the best truck.
[youtube:1lul8tdc]http://www.youtube.com/v/M9GSH1yY9QM&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1lul8tdc]
[youtube:1lul8tdc]http://www.youtube.com/v/y2txLssFEP0&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1lul8tdc]
[youtube:1lul8tdc]http://www.youtube.com/v/EcJiNphuqIM&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1lul8tdc]
[youtube:1lul8tdc]http://www.youtube.com/v/lbWb_CHgvLo&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1lul8tdc]


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking at your website, the Ford F150 was 2008 truck of the year, not a GMC or Chevy. :shock: Chevy was second followed by the Tundra, the GMC was second to last.

http://special-reports.pickuptrucks.com/2008/11/best-overall-ha/comments/page/2/


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

"Ford F150 was 2008 truck of the year" 

There must be a mistake, GM is the best according to 1i and all of his reliable stats. :roll:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know GM has the best tailpipes of the bunch.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know about the best tail pipes, but I do know he sure enjoys polishing the insides of the tailpipes.

Give it up I eye. In two years your going to be driving a Toyota because all the American trucks will have declared Bankruptcy.


----------

